

Report: Facebook considering NYSE proposal for stock listing, source says - thejerz
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/23/us-facebook-nyse-idUSBRE84M1CI20120523

======
alexlitov
IF something like this was possible, would they just change the exchange where
FB is listed or will they somehow annual the first IPO and redo the entire
thing?

~~~
nicw
I upvoted, but wanted to add that I'm interested in knowing this as well. Is
there anyone that could speak to how a company would approach moving from one
stock exchange to another?

